# Cigarettes as a social crutch



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Good for you! I'm going on 6 months tobacco free...and the first week is the hardest, but judging by your positive attitude, I bet you can get through it no doubt. Good luck!


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

dyrmsz is at least trying to overcome his social anxiety in ways that don't involve cancer. Smoking doesn't make you look cool. It makes you smell bad. I don't know if you were being sarcastic, but if you weren't, I wouldn't advise you post negative comments in response to what someone considers a "triumph over social anxiety". You embrace the minutes shaved off your life? If you've ever seen a 40 year old die from lung cancer, you may change your opinion. It isn't a pleasant experience.


----------

